# Fiat judder cure



## CliveMott

FIAT JUDDER IN REVERSE UP HILL

Met a gent at the Malvern Show (fantastic show by the way) who was advertising a free "Cure" for the judder problems of certain Fiats in reverse. After interrogation he revealed that the cure contains a bundle of work including :-
1 Complete new clutch assembly
2 New flywheel (if the existing one shows evidence of high spots)
3 New Engine mounts (stiffer)
4 New lower reverse gearbox ratio (so you can reverse at a sensible speed with the clutch fully released)
5 New Clutch hydraulic systems with integral damper.

It was said that if anyone had judder then phone 01753 511431 and ask for Customer relations and this £1400 worth of work will be done for free.

This gent seemes quite direct about this. He gave me his name and contact details

Methinks that Andy Stothert and fagash deserve a bouquet for applying pressure to achieve this end.

So has anybody gone through this route and been successfull?


Ta

Clive


----------



## vava1

sell it and buy something that's designed, developed and built properly in the first place


----------



## dct67

Hi Clive

Any idea if this was for 2.2/2.3L models only or does it include the 3.0l models?

Last I read, Fiat were still in denial about the problem on 3.0l manual X/250...

Thanks

David


----------



## geraldandannie

vava1 said:


> sell it and buy something that's designed, developed and built properly in the first place


:roll:

Hi Clive

Yes, I've had the mods done. We didn't have the new flywheel, AFAIK, but we had all the other stuff done.

We've not had any judder since. We have a little _vibration_ when we move off uphill, but we have that going forwards too. I think it only happens when the engine / gearbox is cold (i.e. moving off my sloping drive), but I've not done extensive testing.

Yes, big thanks to Andy and others for forcing Fiat into this fix. I'm happy with my van - the chassis and engine is smooth, powerful and quiet. The chassis handles beautifully. Would I buy another Fiat-based motorhome? Of course I would.

Gerald


----------



## gm6vxb

Interesting, the phone number is one within FIAT UK, so maybe they have gone soft now after all the bad press.
Understand most of the highlighted points that need to be done but
2 New flywheel (if the existing one shows evidence of high spots) I would presume is after the clutch has been slipped and has started to burn up, probably appies to 1. also.
But 5 New Clutch hydraulic systems with integral damper, what is that ?. Maybe refering to the clutch mechanism, don't know.

I wonder if this applies to 'out of warranty' vehicles or just those still in warranty.

Vava1, what vehicle are you refering to. I do not know one that has been designed and developed properly, unless you are refering to Toyota's, oh sorry seem to remeber reading something about them having problems. Cannot be Ford, renault, or mercedes as these all seem to have problems. I did not put peugoet in as these are just re-badged Fiats and have known problems.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## aultymer

Martin. dream on.
The other manufacturers have put their hands up to faults, made the mods and have not denied like Fiat.

By all means support the resale price of your van but please don't try to tar all manufacturers with the same brush.


----------



## pauwilson

My one is in getting the mods just now (March 2008 reg), will feedback once done but basically called up on a Thu and got case number, FIAT UK called Friday to explain what would happen, dealer called within 7 days to say parts were in - when can I make it. I was using the van so booked it in for this week, due to get it 
back on Friday as the gearbox gets sent away to ATE to get the bearings etc pressed in etc (why dont they just do an exchange box??), so thats the reason for the 4 days getting quoted to folk. 

Dealer said it was quite unusual to get all parts done at the first go (not sure about clutch, no mention about flywheel), so maybe they have turned over a new leaf. If it all works out I am more than happy with the way Fiat have handled it. 

Its a 2.3 which I know does not help the 3.0l guys with the issue.

If this is due to the guys that having been putting pressue on Fiat then well done and a thank you from me.


----------



## zulurita

I had the mods done sometime ago now 2009 I think and all is ok now. Reversing is not the nightmare it once was!


----------



## erneboy

Last I heard from Fiat the 3lt does not suffer from judder. They were still refusing to even test mine, just denial.

Hell will freeze over before Fiat get another penny from me. They took the judgement that they could no longer ignore the problem completely and decided that by satisfying the majority they could minimise the damage to their reputation. There are not many 3lt variants so we can get stuffed, just a few of us hating them won't damage them too much. They can live with that. Fiat Customer Care, what a joke they are.

I am glad that those who own other models are being treated fairly, Alan.


----------



## cater_racer

My 3.0ltr is fine on all reasonable slopes, I don't back-up the ramps if I can help it. But the judder is managable under normal conditions. The problem really is the reverse gear ratio is silly. The b***dy thing backs up faster than my Porsche!!!


----------



## Telbell

> But the judder is managable under normal conditions.


But therein lies the problem c_r

"Manageable" by riding the clutch with the longer term implications which arise. :roll:


----------



## CliveMott

The "offer" was specific to the non 3 litre models. (Cannot remember if it was 2.3 or 2.2)

Is there a similar problem with these?


C.


----------



## ICDSUN

CliveMott said:


> The "offer" was specific to the non 3 litre models. (Cannot remember if it was 2.3 or 2.2)
> 
> Is there a similar problem with these?
> 
> C.


Clive

it was only the 2.3 units, strangely I am wondering whether this was a Fiat dealer trying to drum up business or a disgruntled owner who took a stand to inform a lot of visitors who are still blissfully unaware of the issue

Fix does reduce judder but still not judder free on inclines in our case

Still needs to be mentioned though as the 3ltr owners have been well and truly shafted

Chris


----------



## cater_racer

Telbell said:


> But the judder is managable under normal conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> But therein lies the problem c_r
> 
> "Manageable" by riding the clutch with the longer term implications which arise. :roll:
Click to expand...

Quite Telbel,you're right, but I try to get out of it ASAP.

I suppose when it does expire I'll get the upgrade.

DMF's are a pain in the a**e.


----------



## Mogadon

Hi
Can someone please clarify whether these mods are available to all affected models or just to those within the standard warranty period ???

Thanks

Gary


----------



## pauwilson

The 2yr warranty on the 2nd hand van I just got ran out in March this year - - but I have just had the mods done after calling up only a few weeks ago with no questions asked - other than please bring your V5 for us to copy. 

I do however have a copy of a warranty book from a hire Ducato van (of a similar age to our van) we had in the work which clearly states 2yr manufacturer + 1yr dealer warranty = 3yrs. This book will be kept handy should I need it in the next 6 months - if white van man can get 3yrs I am bloody sure us careful m/h owners deserve more than 2yrs. 

So take what you want to from that regarding out of warranty claims.

Not done a huge distance since the mods but occasional 1st gear judder is gone, as is the lurch I sometimes got coming down into 3rd. Nice shiny new engine mounts, a cup type damper has appeared in the clutch pipe to the slave cylinder and my gearbox looks nice and shiny silver - think its the orginal thats just been in a parts washer. 

Reversing seems more civilised - lurches a bit but not as bad and once the clutch is out it settles to a nice crawling speed - only thing I would say is it sounds a bit more mechanical going backwards - might just be the newness of the gears and my clutch bite is a lot lower.

This weekend will be a good test through the Argyll hills!!!


----------

